# Prop for Ranger Phantom



## ppersing (Feb 17, 2011)

Got a Ranger phantom with a 70 2 stroke yami and a jack plate...Any ideas on a good prop?


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Current prop size? Current rpms? What do you want from the prop; shallow running or top speed? 3 or 4 blade? AL or SS?

We need more info to make a informed response.


----------

